# JAVA EE - eigene Klassen aus EJB übernehmen



## RaiausderDose (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin JAVA EE Anfänger und habe eine kleine Frage:

Wie kann ich eigene Javaklassen aus EJBs übergeben?
Sagen wir die EJB liefert eine List<Auto> autoliste, wobei die Klasse Auto eine eigenes erstelle ist.

Nun wird die Funktion ja vom EJBClient mittels Interface aufgerufen, dieser EJB Client wiederum von der Webapplication.
Wenn ich POJOs benutze funktioniert dies soweit auch alles wunderbar.


```
@Local
public interface DBConnectLocal {
    
    public List<Auto> getAutoListe(String marke);
}
```

Nun ist in dem Client, sowie Webkontext die Klasse "Auto" nicht bekannt, wenn ich die .class - Datei einfach reinkopiere, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass diese Klasse nicht gleich der Klasse in der EJB ist.
Wie kann ich die Definition der Klasse im Client, sowie Webcontainer "bekannt" machen?


----------



## maki (30. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## TheDarkRose (3. Jun 2011)

Du musst deinen Clientprojekten nicht nur die Interfaces sondern auch z.B. die Autoklasse mit in den Classpath setzen.


----------

